# Hello from Melbourne Australia



## Ctd (Oct 8, 2013)

Hello all, 
My names Chris and i'm an aspiring composer from Melbourne Australia.
I've been lurking these forums for a while and thought its finally time to sign up and introduce myself.
Cheers
Chris

Http://chrisdunncomposer.com


----------



## Resoded (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## autopilot (Oct 9, 2013)

Hi Chris - lots of fun stuff here. 

Greetings from Sunny Sydney

Sean


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Chris ,
Greetings from Sydney , nice to have another fellow member from the Great Southern Land


----------



## Arbee (Oct 9, 2013)

And welcome from another Melburnian! Funny how we have to go all the way around the world to meet people from our home towns  

.


----------



## trumpoz (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome from another Melbournian.


----------



## bdr (Oct 9, 2013)

Gday Chris. Welcome!


----------



## Ctd (Oct 9, 2013)

Thanks all :D 

Good to see other Australians on here. Seem hard to find in the 'real' world!


----------



## Blakus (Oct 9, 2013)

Welcome Chris! Good to see another Aussie indeed!


----------



## Generdyn (Oct 9, 2013)

Hey Chris!! I'm fairly new too, but you can find some pretty rad stuff on this forum!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Oct 9, 2013)

sup


----------

